# Is this bird food ok for homemade mix?



## Hopps (Jul 15, 2013)

My home made mix will be:

-50% rolled oats

-30% bird food: <Higgins Safflower Gold Conure> http://www.higginspremium.com/safflower-gold-conure/

The ingredients consist of:
Safflower, White Millet, Oats, Wheat, Red Milo, Ground Corn, Canary Seeds, Buckwheat, Canola, Flaked Peas, Flaked Corn, Brown Rice, Soybean Meal, Almonds, Apricots, Raisins, Flaked Carrots, Papaya, Pineapple, Bananas, Cashews, Coconut, Pumpkin Seeds, Pistachios, Pinto Beans, Sugar, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed, Calcium Carbonate, Alfalfa Nutrient Concentrate, Salt, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Algae Meal, Cranberries, Apples, Blueberries, Celery, Beets, Parsley, Lettuce, Spinach, Watercress, Brewer's Dried Yeast, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Choline Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols (preservative), Rosemary Extract, Potassium Chloride, Yeast Extract, Iron Oxide, L-Carnitine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K), Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Turmeric, Annatto Extract, Beet Juice, Natural Citrus Flavor, Natural Banana Flavor, Natural Pineapple Flavor.

-20% cat food?

I'm not really sure what I want for the last 20%. Can I just do 60% oats, 30% of the bird food above and 10% high quality cat food? This mix will be fed to breeding mice and grow outs as well.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

The bird food looks sufficient. I normally buy cheap dog food because it has more filler and carbs, which are good for mice and bad for dogs.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Personally, I would reduce the oats and opt for more seed, perhaps 40% oats, 55% seed and 5% cat kibble. This reflects my own mix more or less. Also I give bread 2 or 3 times per week.


----------

